# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Συνδεση καταγραφικου 16 καναλιων με 3g-4g router

## katmadas

Καλημερα σας,

Θελω να συνδεσω ενα καταγραφικο με 16 καμερες στο ιντερνετ μονο που στον χωρο δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μας φερει κανενας παροχος γραμμη.

Αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να στραφω σε ρουτερ με καρτα.

θα δουλεψει αξιολογα ?
Την ωρα που δεν συνδεεσαι απομακρυσμενα τρωει τα Gb απο την καρτα?
Εχει κανεις τετοια εμπειρεια?

Αν ναι ποιο ρουτερ να βαλω?

Γενικα δεν το εχω κανει ξανα αυτο και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα κολαει και τι πακετο να παρω.

τωρα υπαρχει ενα φλασακι με 30GB 3g..

ευχαριστω...

----------


## navar

θέλει να βλέπει συνέχεια ο πελάτης ? η μια στο τόσο αμα του ερθει για κανέναν τυπικό ελεγχο ???
κανένας γείτονας με ιντερνετ δεν εχει ;;; έστω στα 5klm ?

----------


## katmadas

μια στο τοσο θα βλεπει οταν χρειαζεται δηλαδη η χτυπα ο συναγερμος.
με γειτονα δεν ξερω τι παιζει σιγουρα θα εχει καποιος αλλα σιγουρα οχι γνωστος.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημερα σας,
> 
> Θελω να συνδεσω ενα καταγραφικο με 16 καμερες στο ιντερνετ μονο που στον χωρο δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μας φερει κανενας παροχος γραμμη.
> 
> Αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να στραφω σε ρουτερ με καρτα.
> 
> θα δουλεψει αξιολογα ?
> Την ωρα που δεν συνδεεσαι απομακρυσμενα τρωει τα Gb απο την καρτα?
> Εχει κανεις τετοια εμπειρεια?
> ...



Φάνη, δες αυτό:

http://plantron.gr/3G-GSM-router-int...T500-Teltonika

είναι αξιόπιστο και δοκιμασμένο. Εννοείται ότι τρως megabytes από την κάρτα όταν παρακολουθείς απομακρυσμένα τις κάμερες.
Θα πρέπει να ενημερώσεις τον παρόχο σου ότι χρειάζεσαι την κάρτα για να τη βάλεις σε απομακρυσμένο σημείο και να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό (αλλάζουν οι ρυθμίσεις APN που πρέπει να περάσεις στον router σε σχέση με το να βάλεις απλά την κάρτα σε ένα κινητίο ή τάμπλετ).

Η wind έχει μια ιδιομορφία και δε μπορείς να μπεις από 3G της εταιρίας wind σε 3G ρούτερ της εταιρίας wind!! Καλά είναι να τους ρωτήσεις αν υπάρχει ακόμη αυτό το bug σε περίπτωση που επιλέξεις wind.

Πριν επιλέξεις πάροχο θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις καλά το σημείο τοποθέτησης ώστε να έχει ικανοποιητική στάθμη σήματος!

----------


## Supersakis

Εγω σε φωτοβολταικο πάρκο με πολυ χαμηλο σημα 3g χρησιμοποίησα το router της *Huawei* με πάροχο cosmote και vpn προσβαση, ειχε πολυ καλη λήψη σήματος η συσκευη (πολυ βασικο για την απομακρυσμενη προσβαση), και χωρις να χρειαστει να βαλω εξωτερικη 3g κεραια, σε σχεση με αυτα που κουμπωνουν usb στικακι. ειχε ευκολο μενου και σεταρισμα και το πηρα απο εδω http://www.e-techshop.com/suskeues-d...irmata-router/

----------


## Nikolas_1946

Tα Teltonika δυστυχώς δεν ειναι αξιόπιστα. Εχουμε κακή εμπειρία απο αυτά.
Ειναι κουφά στα ασθενή σήματα (που ειναι μόνιμη κατάσταση στις περιοχές που στηνονται τα Φ/Β πάρκα), με αποτελεσμα να αγοράζουμε πανακριβες κεραίες με υψηλή απολαβή για να βελτιωσουμε το σήμα. 
Επίσης, πολλές φορες κρεμάνε !!
Θα σου συνιστούσα, για να μην τρεχεις συνεχώς στον πελάτη, να αγοράσεις ενα επώνυμο 3G Router.
Eμεις χρησιμοποιούμε το HUAWEI B681-24. Τα εχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει σε ολη την Ελλάδα χωρίς κανένα προβλημα.

http://www.e-techshop.com/huawei-3g-...-fotovoltaiko/

----------


## katmadas

> Tα Teltonika δυστυχώς δεν ειναι αξιόπιστα. Εχουμε κακή εμπειρία απο αυτά.
> Ειναι κουφά στα ασθενή σήματα (που ειναι μόνιμη κατάσταση στις περιοχές που στηνονται τα Φ/Β πάρκα), με αποτελεσμα να αγοράζουμε πανακριβες κεραίες με υψηλή απολαβή για να βελτιωσουμε το σήμα. 
> Επίσης, πολλές φορες κρεμάνε !!
> Θα σου συνιστούσα, για να μην τρεχεις συνεχώς στον πελάτη, να αγοράσεις ενα επώνυμο 3G Router.
> Eμεις χρησιμοποιούμε το HUAWEI B681-24. Τα εχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει σε ολη την Ελλάδα χωρίς κανένα προβλημα.
> 
> http://www.e-techshop.com/huawei-3g-...-fotovoltaiko/



ευχαριστ για την επισημανση φιλε...

----------


## aktis

Άμα δεν έχεις καλό σήμα GPRS ψάξε και για δορυφορικό ίντερνετ , έχουν φθηνήνει πολύ  ( και με δωρεάν εξοπλισμό ) . Είναι κρίμα να γίνεις ρεζίλι στον πελάτη απο ένα κλεφτρόνι με jammer ... των 50 δολλαρίων . Ούτε ο κανονικός συναγερμός θα παίξει σε αυτή την περίπτωση , εκτός αν εχεις GPRS heartbeat ( να στέλνει ο συναγερμός όλα ΟΚ κάθε λεπτό )

----------


## katmadas

> Άμα δεν έχεις καλό σήμα GPRS ψάξε και για δορυφορικό ίντερνετ , έχουν φθηνήνει πολύ  ( και με δωρεάν εξοπλισμό ) . Είναι κρίμα να γίνεις ρεζίλι στον πελάτη απο ένα κλεφτρόνι με jammer ... των 50 δολλαρίων . Ούτε ο κανονικός συναγερμός θα παίξει σε αυτή την περίπτωση , εκτός αν εχεις GPRS heartbeat ( να στέλνει ο συναγερμός όλα ΟΚ κάθε λεπτό )



δορυφορικο ιντερνετ  ειναι καλυτερη ιδεα αληθεια.
θα ρωτησω....

----------


## katmadas

οι ρυθμισεις στο ρουτερ μετα θα ειναι οι ιδιες οπως να ηταν επιγειο?

----------


## nestoras

> Tα Teltonika δυστυχώς δεν ειναι αξιόπιστα. Εχουμε κακή εμπειρία απο αυτά.
> Ειναι κουφά στα ασθενή σήματα (που ειναι μόνιμη κατάσταση στις περιοχές που στηνονται τα Φ/Β πάρκα), με αποτελεσμα να αγοράζουμε πανακριβες κεραίες με υψηλή απολαβή για να βελτιωσουμε το σήμα. 
> Επίσης, πολλές φορες κρεμάνε !!
> Θα σου συνιστούσα, για να μην τρεχεις συνεχώς στον πελάτη, να αγοράσεις ενα επώνυμο 3G Router.
> Eμεις χρησιμοποιούμε το HUAWEI B681-24. Τα εχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει σε ολη την Ελλάδα χωρίς κανένα προβλημα.
> 
> http://www.e-techshop.com/huawei-3g-...-fotovoltaiko/



Εγώ πάντως έχω καλή εμπειρία από τα Teltonica!  :Smile: 
Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έχει αρκετό σήμα εκεί που τα εγκαταστήσαμε (αν θυμάμαι καλά από τα -97db και πάνω δουλέυει σε HSPA) κι έχει και δυο κεραίες GSM με αρκετά μακρύ καλώδιο.
Επίσης, έχω ενεργοποιημένο τον ενσωματωμένο watchdog ώστε αν κολλήσει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο να κάνει επανεκκίνηση.
Της HUAWEI τα 681 δεν τα έχω δουλέψει καθόλου αλλά έχω κακιά εμπειρία από τα στικάκια USB της ίδιας εταιρίας! 
Μήπως υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα κανονικό manual να του ρίξω μια ματιά; Μπόρεσα να βρω μόνο το installation manual κι όχι το κανονικό εγχειρίδιο χρήστη!

Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο από την "εμφάνιση" μου κάνει για γραφείο και όχι για χωράφι!  :Smile: 

Φάνη, για το δορυφορικό internet που λες, αν πας σε forthnet διάβασε αυτό το thread...:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76690

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα,

τελικα ηρθε ο καιρος που πρεπει να το αγορασω.

Λεω να παρω το προτο που μου δειξατε:
http://plantron.gr/3G-GSM-router-int...T500-Teltonika

Ο ανθρωπος εχει ηδη μια καρτα wind 20gb πακετο.Θα πρεπει να παρουμε τηλεφωμο στον παροχο να αλλαξει καποια ρυθμιση για απομακρυσμενη προσβαση?
Μεχρι ποσα μετρα μπορω να απλωσω καλωδιο για την κεραια?

----------


## nestoras

> Καλημερα,
> 
> τελικα ηρθε ο καιρος που πρεπει να το αγορασω.
> 
> Λεω να παρω το προτο που μου δειξατε:
> http://plantron.gr/3G-GSM-router-int...T500-Teltonika
> 
> Ο ανθρωπος εχει ηδη μια καρτα wind 20gb πακετο.Θα πρεπει να παρουμε τηλεφωμο στον παροχο να αλλαξει καποια ρυθμιση για απομακρυσμενη προσβαση?
> Μεχρι ποσα μετρα μπορω να απλωσω καλωδιο για την κεραια?



Φανη, η wind εχει την εξης μαλακια που δεν ξερω αν την έχουν διορθώσει: ΔΕΝ θα μπορεις να δεις τις κάμερες απομακρυσμένα απο 3G δίκτυο της ίδιας εταιρείας! (Πχ απο κινητο με καρτα της wind).

Θα τους παρεις τηλ για να ενεργοποιησουν την απομακρυσμένη προσβαση και καλά θα ηταν να μιλήσεις με κάποιο τεχνικο για να τους ρωτήσεις αν θα μπορείς να βλέπεις τις κάμερες από δίκτυο κινητής της wind.

Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή έχει δυο κεραίες gsm με 3-4 μετρα καλωδίου η καθεμιά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό να το μακρύνεις κι άλλο. Ισως θα πεεπει να σκεφτεις αν γινεται να μεταφέρεις την ίδια τη συσκευή πιο κοντα στο "σήμα" μέσα σε στεγανο κουτί και μετα να φύγεις με UTP για το καταγραφικό.

----------

